# Learning about GSD Conformation



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I would LOVE to learn more about the GSD's conformation/structure/breed standard. How can I gain first hand experience? I'm not interested in showing my dogs, I just want to learn about critiquing a GSD. I would love to learn from a mentor who would be willing to teach me. Where would I go to find something like this? I'm in Warrenton, Missouri. I wouldn't be able to drive _too_ far. Any suggestions? Tips?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The GSDC of St. Louis would probably be your best bet. Not sure how far it is from you, but many times you'll have to travel quite a distance to get the information you need. If you're looking for a mentor, it's likely you'll be able to meet people at the club that are near you. I know our club draws from all over Wisconsin and people travel more than an hour to get to the club for training.


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's a link you might be interested in: 

Our German Shepherd Family - Home


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> The GSDC of St. Louis would probably be your best bet. Not sure how far it is from you, but many times you'll have to travel quite a distance to get the information you need. If you're looking for a mentor, it's likely you'll be able to meet people at the club that are near you. I know our club draws from all over Wisconsin and people travel more than an hour to get to the club for training.


Thank you!
Yes, I should know better. I understand that I'll probably have to drive at least an hour. 
St. Louis is not extremely far.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

45yearsofGSDs said:


> Here's a link you might be interested in:
> 
> Our German Shepherd Family - Home


Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

carmspack said:


> THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG


Thank you! This is just what I need to read!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Are you planning to come to the National this year? It is being held at Purina Farms Oct. 3-11.


----------

